# Marine audio for flats skiff: recommendations?



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

I would like to put a stereo system in my 18' Hewes Bayfisher for the days we just ride around or hang out on the beach. Does anyone have any experience with someone in or around Pensacola that does good marine audio work? Thanks!


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Poated in the wrong forum. Please delete.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

We got a Bluetooth thing by JBL, it's not loud enough to hear when you're running but it sounds good when your anchored up or fishing or something.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Fusion is the leader.


----------



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Fusion is the leader.


That's what I've been looking into. I like the idea of a wired remote in the console with the head unit tucked away. Thanks!


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

I did (4) Kicker coaxial 8's ($350 or so for all 4 on ebay or amazon) hooked up to a Rockford Fosgate amp ($120 on amazon) and interfaced to my phone via a fusion bluetooth module ($35 on amazon). There is no head unit. Just stream from your phone. Sounds great and not bad on price.


----------

